# New here.. ? about develop module, file info strange characters?



## crobbins (Apr 26, 2014)

in develop module, I have it set View-Loupe Info-Info 2-- it has always been that way.. I did a shoot today. Canon mark ii.. most of the shoot was with my 24-70.. some with the 16-35 and very briefly used the 50mm (which i haven't used in a while) ..the files from the 24-70 are file.. the info appears like

_MG_5432.CR2
1/1000 sec at f 3/2, iso 3200
35 mm (EF 16-35 f/2.8LII USM)

the info from the 6 images I took with the 50mm came in looking like this?






I put the 24-70 back on.. that file info is fine.. just like i typed above. 
and then the 50 back on as well..that file info is fine.. just like i typed above. 

so why would the file info for the 6 images I took with the 50mm the first time come into the develop module like that? the images themselves are fine.. I worked on them in LR and PS and saved them as a psd...

is the card bad? any idea? I'm stumped!
thx!


----------



## clee01l (Apr 26, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. 
Was this a Canon brand lens and was it a modern, auto lens?  The EXIF embedded in the image file comes from identification information supplied to the camera by the lens. Older lenses do not supply this information.  This might be what happened.  Open the CR2 file outside of LR with an EXIF viewer and see what information is stored in the file header.  If you have the camera card with the file still on it, view the EXIF on the image that is one the card to see what was being recorded.


----------



## crobbins (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks Cletus.. it is a canon 50mm 1.4 lens.. have had it over 4, 5 years or so. This its he first time I have ever seen this come thru in LR. I can't open the CR2 outside of LR with an EXIF reader they are all telling me that they have a file size limit of 10mb?!? when I do file- info in PS on the image. I see this..


----------



## crobbins (Apr 26, 2014)

hmmm i just took some random shots on a different card with the 50mm 1.4 on and those file info on those is "normal" soooo its the card?


----------



## clee01l (Apr 26, 2014)

Here is an online EXIF viewer.  You can upload any local file to it.
http://regex.info/exif.cgi

I can't quite think it is the card yet. Especially if there are good images on the card from other lenses.  
There is a good possibility the the contacts on the lens were dirty or corroded, especially if it had not been used for a while.  They might be clean(er) now.  I'd be guessing but this seems like the most probable scenario.


----------



## crobbins (Apr 26, 2014)

yup tried that exif viewer.. when i go to select the CR2 file to upload the file is "light grey-ed" out.


----------



## clee01l (Apr 26, 2014)

crobbins said:


> yup tried that exif viewer.. when i go to select the CR2 file to upload the file is "light grey-ed" out.


That is not how it is supposed to work.  Yet the NEFs form my camera are not selectable either.   I think some bug has slipped into the web site.  I'll send Jeffrey a note.


----------



## clee01l (Apr 27, 2014)

I got a reply back from Jeffrey:


> It seems OSX no longer considers raw files to be of an image MIME type. Very strange. I've removed the "image" guidance from the web page, so it'll let you try to upload anything now, though the tool still works only with images.


I just tried it and I can again up load NEFs to the EXIF viewer.


----------



## crobbins (Apr 27, 2014)

wow thanks so much !!! I uploaded the CR2 file and this is what it says


----------



## clee01l (Apr 28, 2014)

crobbins said:


> wow thanks so much !!! I uploaded the CR2 file and this is what it says


So was this the file still on the card or one that had been copied to the HD?  Have you considered the dirty contacts theory that I proposed? Do you think the problem is solved now?


----------



## crobbins (Apr 28, 2014)

clee01l said:


> So was this the file still on the card or one that had been copied to the HD?  Have you considered the dirty contacts theory that I proposed? Do you think the problem is solved now?



this was the file from my hard drive. 
i do think it could have been dirty contacts as I have not gotten that error again on any other card/lens/even the same lens since that shoot friday and I have done 3 more shoots. SO WEIRD. do you have a recommended way to clean the contactS?  thank you so much for your help. I really appreciate it!


----------

